# Moved my business to Puerto Rico to start sailing



## G Mike Lind (Feb 28, 2017)

Completed my first Sailing Class on a 19' Flying Scott on the Potomac river in Washington DC at the age of 19. Have been dreaming about sailing ever since. It's 30 years later and I turn 50 in November. Time to make the dream happen.

I run an internet advertising agency and moved to Puerto Rico (Condado area of San Juan) to take advantage of the ACT 20/22 Tax incentives (4% Corporate Tax rate). Helps save money for boat fund and long term expenses.

Just successfully completed ASA101 Keelboat Sailing, ASA103 Coastal Cruising, out of Isleta Marina outside of Fajardo, PR. Both classes taught by one of the best Caribbean sailors, Captain Jose Sanchez-Rolon on the 37' C&C Balaju. My next step is to get as much experience as I can crewing on different boats in the PR - BVI Areas. I have no doubt I will buy a boat (35-40ft) sometime in the next year. I just need to spend time on as many different boats in that size range to figure out which ones "speak to me".

Little bit about me, in case you are in Fajardo PR and looking for an extra hand on the tiller. I was born in Alaska, grew up in souther Kansas (hard to sail there)! Lived in Northern VA, Missouri, New Mexico, and now Puerto Rico since January 2017. I have a degree in Electrical Engineering, wanted to be an artist, and love solving problems, and fixing things, (Cars, houses, electrical appliances, etc...). I'm considered a good cook, and conversationalist. Generally optimistic, positive, can do person, that gets along with just about anyone. 

I will be scouring the forums for information on good combination Live aboard Cruisers, stretching my dollars as far as possible and fun destination to island hop in the Caribbean. 

If anyone of you salty dogs make it to San Juan look me up and I will introduce you to "The Place" on Ashford. It has a great variety of micro brew beers, burgers and beer garden out back!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

G Mike Lind said:


> Completed my first Sailing Class on a 19' Flying Scott on the Potomac river in Washington DC at the age of 19. Have been dreaming about sailing ever since. It's 30 years later and I turn 50 in November. Time to make the dream happen.
> 
> I run an internet advertising agency and moved to Puerto Rico (Condado area of San Juan) to take advantage of the ACT 20/22 Tax incentives (4% Corporate Tax rate). Helps save money for boat fund and long term expenses.
> 
> ...


MMMMmmm! San Juan Food Festival in Old San Juan! Pigs roasting on the spit on narrow streets. They made carrying an open Heineken around on the streets illegal a few years ago, but "allow" it in Old San Juan during the Food Fest.

There are different variations of "good" liveaboard cruisers based on intended use, number of persons living aboard, etc. Stuffing all of your "stuff" into a boat to live on can make it more and more, well, a Winnebago on the dock. Every time you want to go for a ride, you got to throw things around, move things, put them lower in the cabin, etc. From where you are, out the cut off Fajardo between the reefs, everything is into a ***** of a tradewind. Coming home to Farjardo is always going to be almost dead downwind. I remember El Yunque doing some weird things with the wind at times off Fajardo, too.

Catch the Regattas. PR always had a good one. STT, BVI Spring, St. Maarten. One year we raced around Culebra. Another year out of Fajardo. Still another they had the Regatta on the SE of PR.

Walk the docks. Learn to identify boats. Ask questions. Right now, I'm looking at a Tartan 37 and a Pearson 367 in New England. Neither might work for you, or both might be good fits. Depends on many factors. I am driven by cost as much as anything, and am willing to sacrifice performance for cost and comfort. Even looked at a Whitby 42, but it got yanked out from under me the day I looked at it (thanks, Broker) while I was trying to figure out yard costs. The broker used me to compel another offer that was accepted.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Considering the financial problems that the territory of Puerto Rico is having right now, and the resulting likelihood that their tax structure is going to have to drastically change in the near future, I'm not sure I would be moving a business there right now. Still, it is a nice place, and I wish you the very best of luck. Certainly some good sailing in the area!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

denverd0n said:


> Considering the financial problems that the territory of Puerto Rico is having right now, and the resulting likelihood that their tax structure is going to have to drastically change in the near future, I'm not sure I would be moving a business there right now. Still, it is a nice place, and I wish you the very best of luck. Certainly some good sailing in the area!


Easy enough to jump to the V.I. Less taxes, but more living expense. The V.I. just mirrors the IRS and you file a 1040 with the IRB, done. Social Security gets paid stateside by the individual, NOT the IRB.


----------



## G Mike Lind (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. I am committed to PR, and have the tax plan in place. Many of my friends in the internet advertising world have already relocated to PR and done the heavy lifting. So I am set on that end! Now focusing on finding crewing opportunities, with an occasion fun GoSailing app connection and joining in on a charter. Looking at one now leaving Tortola in October for a week.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

You'll love PR. Condado is O.K. You'll do fine. You've got some great cruising grounds without leaving PR, down to Vieques, Esperanza. Culebra, culebrita. Isla Palomino. And an easy ride home. Get the charts and memorize them. Lotta reefs, but a lot of open water as well. Absorb everything. And dump sail when that squall is coming. It will pass quickly, but its better than being on your ear.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

G Mike Lind said:


> Thanks for the comments. I am committed to PR, and have the tax plan in place. Many of my friends in the internet advertising world have already relocated to PR and done the heavy lifting. So I am set on that end! ....


Ah... Just wondering how your plan is working out for ya?


----------



## G Mike Lind (Feb 28, 2017)

Too early to tell on the Tax plan. Won't know for sure until April 2018. Beautiful thing about running an internet company is I can do it anywhere. Currently in Houston...will return to PR in December when I am done visiting family. Biggest hiccup in my sailing plan is the boats I was looking at are all suspect now while hurricane maria damage is assessed.


----------



## the aviator (9 mo ago)

Yes our tax structure sucks. Years of uncontrolled spending have put us against the wall. But only if you live here and run a business with all the hardship been impose by government you will understand this is temporary. There re articles showing how much money is exported to the mainland via taxes, commerce ,SS and many other money transfer means. 

The number #1 selling Walmart on the whole chain is in PR. I believed we hit already hardbottom. Now is a matter of making our economy growth and continued to pin point the bad politicians that spend our money on white elephant projects with no repayment plan., loan over loan. I am not saying Banks are our friend's they are also part of the problems.

I retired 1 year ago and have been trying to develop my microbrewery. Hopefully this is my year and then get me sailboat .again use to have a hunter 26.

Chuck P


----------

